# Algae in discus tank - Help



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Never had discuss but the BBA on the anubias can be eliminated by overdosing EXCEL. When I had BBA I would dose 1ml of Excel for 10 gallons of water every other day. In about a week the algae turns pinkish and it just falls off. You should also clean those filter intake tubes and heater by simply putting them in bleach. I can see large clumps of BBA growing on them.

Not sure whether it would affect your fish but I never had issues.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

I am not going to comment on the algae bc I have it myself from time to time. but your discus are beautiful!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Quite frankly, I don't see much wrong with your discus set-up. Your tank looks clean & well maintained - and your discus look just fine. It appears your tank is low-tech, with a little algae on the Anubias - but that's to be expected, given their slow growth.
Lighting intensity is just fine, as is the lighting period.

As Hedgefund has said, use more Excel, more often, or hydrogen peroxide (H202) - try dosing either one unto the affected areas at close range using a syringe or test kit pipette, which should help.
But overall, consider yourself fortunate - looks a hell of a lot better than many discus tanks I've seen !


----------



## pilla (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for your input.

I am glad that it looks better than other discus tanks but I want it to look better.
Do you know what's causing the algae and what else can I do to stop it?

I tried the peroxide solution earlier on the anubias. It worked temporarily but it came back.

I used to have a heavily planted tank and excel worked fine but now since it's mostly a hardscape can I use excel? Will the discus do ok with excel treatment?

Thanks again.
Pilla


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

discus will be fine with excel, wont even notice it. if they do just drop in an airstone.


----------



## flukekiller (Jun 4, 2013)

Since you only have 4 hrs of light there are either too many nutrients or waste in the tank or possibly some direct sunlight


----------



## pilla (Feb 14, 2007)

Initially I had the light for 7hrs but cut it to 4 hrs to see if it helps with algae control.
Tank is against a wall and there is no chance of sunlight.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Discus are safe with Excel, why feed 3X/day? Try 2X/day and how old are the bulbs?


----------



## DrEd (May 13, 2009)

Nerite snail or maybe even otto cat?


----------



## pilla (Feb 14, 2007)

why feed 3X/day? Try 2X/day and how old are the bulbs? 

Few of the discus are very young and growing. They need to be fed 3X/day.

Though the Bulbs are about year and half old they were used very minimally because I was fighting algae and the first thing I do is black out the tank for about 2-3 weeks.
I did the black out thing a lot in the last 1 year.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

I had the same issue when i had my discus. It seemed like no matter what i did with the lighting period i always got an algae similar to what you have. I would suggest lighting period but it seems your already experimenting with that. And don't sacrifice feeding your discus, they are young and need all the food they can get. If you want to solve the algae problem on the driftwood get a royal pleco, thats what i did and all my algae was gone on my driftwood by the next day. However, he ate a very good majority of my plants and produced more waste than needed (especially being concerned with nitrates in a discus tank) so it may not be worth it. Best of luck!


----------

